# Roots and blues - Missouri.



## Corbin Lane (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone going to the festival tonight? I'll be there. I might bring my camera, I might not. If I do then I'll be the one with Kaki shorts on, black shirt that says rock and roll and a Canon XTi with a 70-300mm lens.


----------



## bikefreax (Oct 4, 2008)

I was up for a little bit this afternoon. WOW was it crowded around the main stage.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Oct 5, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> I was up for a little bit this afternoon. WOW was it crowded around the main stage.


Yeah it was! I just got back from it. It was awesome!


----------

